# Niddy Noddy Ver2.0



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

After the success of Niddy Noddy Ver1.0:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6738-what-heck-niddy-noddy.html

I was commissioned to make Ver2.0. Since I’m now more confident in my woodworking I decided to use nicer wood. Black Walnut. The finish is 3 coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural). I get a hand knitted wool hat out of the deal.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are some pics of how it went together:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

You must have a lot of hand knitted things laying around the house now. That's a pretty sweet deal though.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

ya.. my hand knitted wool hat just got to me this week. It rocks!


----------

